# 2006 New Holland TL100A



## ft52 (Oct 19, 2013)

Steering wheel turns more than the wheel, most times to the right. Do not know if its the cylinder or something else.

Thank You


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

My GUESS is that your TL100A has a bad steering motor. Steering motors are generally the source of problems such as you are reporting. The last I checked, steering motors are very expensive - even rebuilts are expensive. 

Make sure that your hydraulic fluid levels are all topped-up, and pumps are working. I guess I would check with a dealership to see what they say??

Because of the high cost of steering motors, I would pull the cylinder and have it checked for piston seal leakage, before you condemn the steering motor.

BTW, I happened to view several TL100A's already in salvage, and all of them had fire damage. Recommend that you install a battery power disconnect switch to protect yourself. Use it religiously whenever you leaving the tractor. This is also useful for quick power disconnect if it starts smoking while you are using it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I have limited knowledge regarding hydrostatic steering systems, so I obtained the following comments from *RodInNS*. 

I'm not familiar with that particular model... but hydrostatic steering in general... either you have a bad cylinder center seal or a bad steering motor. What I would do... turn the wheel hard to the stop on one side, then remove the opposite hose at the cylinder. Now turn the wheel hard against the lock again and see if it drains oil out the line you removed FROM the cylinder side. If it does, I'd wager that the cylinder seal is bad. If it doesn't and the wheel turns in spite of that I'd expect you have a bad steering motor. The seal should be reasonably cheap. The motor will not be.
Rod


----------



## ft52 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank You for the info.


----------

